# Audio book transcripts?



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Is there anyway of getting hold of the transcripts for the Horus Heresy audio books. I'll not hide the fact that i hate them. I'm listening to Garro: Oath of Moment at the moment, and though i want to hear whats going to happen, but god i hate listening to it. I realise characters have to sound different, but some of the accents are just fucking annoying. Malcador sounds like a poor version of Emperor Palpatine from Star Wars and speaks with similar mannerisms aswell. I'm going to have to get Garro: Legion of One because of the big reveal at the end of it, as it is quite important. But i just can't stand to listen to these things.

Rant over


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing. I'm on the hunt for "Aenarion". I mean, for fucks sake, the next in series in Caledor - which is being made available in text. You've to at least have the text available for an audio book. For fucks sake, pisses me off as to what retard thought that "audio exclusive" would be a good selling point for a series.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Anerion is amazing, but finishes too early, Indraugnir is the only poor voice acting in it. 

I always hated them but bits are really good way of filling a journey to work. I gave up hunting for text based versions, and I'm guessing its illegal to type them out


----------

